# Crazy Colorful animation by studio Khara (NSFW)



## TrishaCat (Nov 21, 2014)

http://animatorexpo.com/mememe/

This is an animated short by studio khara, a Japanese animation company that did the Evangelion Rebuild films. (1.11,2.22,3.33, and 1.0+3.0)
Fair warning: Its got lots of nudity and sexual content, but its absolutely fantastically well animated and full of color.

EDIT: Also contains lots of flashing lights and colors.


----------



## LightSnake (Dec 26, 2014)

I couldn't watch it there but it played perfectly here: http://vimeo.com/112627445. 

I LOVED IT! And I don't know if it's good or not to feel identified with the character :/


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 28, 2014)

LightSnake said:


> I couldn't watch it there but it played perfectly here: http://vimeo.com/112627445.
> 
> I LOVED IT! And I don't know if it's good or not to feel identified with the character :/



It started as this strange emoticon stick animation and then it changed into "An Otaku's Hentai Fantasy: The Movie". I forgot how strange Japanese anime can be. You should put a disclaimer: this video has a lot of flashing lights, I your prone to sickness, do not watch this video. Also booby guns.. Madonna is going to be jealous. Seriously Japan.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 30, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> It started as this strange emoticon stick animation and then it changed into "An Otaku's Hentai Fantasy: The Movie". I forgot how strange Japanese anime can be.


The whole point of it was actually that porn is bad. Like, the main character is drowning his sorrows in porn, which only really gives him temporary pleasure and that he really wants the human affection of his old girlfriend or something. He's sad that he lost that and porn isn't giving him the pleasure he desires.


LightSnake said:


> I LOVED IT! And I don't know if it's good or not to feel identified with the character :/


It means that the animation was specifically aimed at someone such as yourself; I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing, and I don't think it wise to just follow and believe whatever random anime tell you to, but it might be a good idea to consider its message further.


----------



## LightSnake (Jan 2, 2015)

So I'm a porn addict... well I can't deny that.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 3, 2015)

LightSnake said:


> So I'm a porn addict... well I can't deny that.



At least your honest about it.


----------

